# How do I clean a new windshield??!!



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

3 days ago I got a new winshiled and its been dry until today.

However there seems to be a film/residue all over the outside and now that its snowing the windshiled is all smeared looking and its nearly inmpossible to see out ot it during the day. I hate to see what its like at night. I have sprayed a ton of washer fluid on it and that hasnt helped, I used the thing at the gas pump and scrubbed the hell out of it and that didnt work, and now I just tried "Invisable glass" which is in an aerosol can and that was useless. the problem is, i cant keep the glass dry to try and scrub it. Is there anything that will cut through this crap so I can see?

I appreciate your help, this is not cool!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Brake cleaner. Works great for taking off sticky adhesive residues from old decals im sure it would work for your application.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks ABES, that helped alot but since i cant keep the window dry its just diluting and not doing much. I have a small area in front of me that is a bit clearer though.

This should be interesting............


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

stroker79;656380 said:


> Thanks ABES, that helped alot but since i cant keep the window dry its just diluting and not doing much. I have a small area in front of me that is a bit clearer though.
> 
> This should be interesting............


You get called out?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

go to walmart or any autoparts store and get a couple of the microfiber window rags. theyre either green or blue and all you have to do is wipe the window with them and it will clena it right off. or if its really bad you can use some foaming glass cleaner and paper towels then go over it with the cloths


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Try rubbing alcohol and a dry rag.


----------



## CountrysideMR (Nov 30, 2008)

*Newspaper wipes*

I had a similiar problem a while back. I stopped at a gas station and used their washer brush and squegee. It looked ok when I left but when it started to rain and the windshield got wet and I turned on the wipers it smeared everywhere and was almost impossible to see. I don't know what was in their cleaner but I barely got off the main road safely.

I didn't have much on the truck to clean the window and it was still raining. I used crumpled up newspaper to basically scrub the window down. It left some ink residue but took off whatever the stuff was that was smearing and then my windshield washer fluid worked to do the rest. It sounds crazy but worked well in a pinch. Don't forget to wipe down the wiper blades really well.

Good Luck!


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

i use a good de-greaser usually works best for me. with a window scruber/squeege.. and if you need to keep the window dry to put it on, pull into a coin op car wash


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Try baking soda and it should work, as there is a window scrubbing solution that has it in it.....Glass Wax is another product that has merit. Clear Vue used to be the name (now I think it is made by Eagle One), of a window spray with acetone in it. If no baking soda try bon ami which is calcium carbonate (finely ground egg shells I think) and it says it never scratches. Go very gently with the abrasives and keep them wet.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

ammonia + water in a spray bottle,newspaper to wipe clean. my mom taught me that. she runs a maid service and she knows clean.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Cool, thanks for all the replies. It sure got pretty hairy last night but with the wipers on 95% of the time, it seemed to clear most of it up. Now I just need to scrub it one more time and get the wiper blades real good.

Thanks again!


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Odd, I wonder what was on the glass.

I got a new one last year on the F-150 since it started cracking really bad during a storm, but didn't have any residue on the new glass.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

What brand windshield? should be in the corner or middle bottom..If it's FY or FYG it's from china and may have residue from being shipped over here on the ships (ocean air).let me know, as i am an auto glass installer..You also can use tooth PASTE not gel to remove any stains.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

ABES;656137 said:


> Brake cleaner. Works great for taking off sticky adhesive residues from old decals im sure it would work for your application.


thats smart, brake cleaner will take the paint off his truck if it gets on it.

try taking (ooo) steel wool with glass cleaner


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

DCSpecial;657178 said:


> Odd, I wonder what was on the glass.
> 
> I got a new one last year on the F-150 since it started cracking really bad during a storm, but didn't have any residue on the new glass.


Yeah I was surprised the first time I flipped on the wipers. I was expecting a perfect windshield.



mikelawtown;657197 said:


> What brand windshield? should be in the corner or middle bottom..If it's FY or FYG it's from china and may have residue from being shipped over here on the ships (ocean air).let me know, as i am an auto glass installer..You also can use tooth PASTE not gel to remove any stains.


I think its a PPG? but dont quote me. I paid a little extra to have the ford OEM one installed that says "Superduty" accross the top in the center. It also has the ford logo in the bottom center of the window.



go plow;657332 said:


> thats smart, brake cleaner will take the paint off his truck if it gets on it.
> 
> try taking (ooo) steel wool with glass cleaner


Yeah I thought of that so I tried it on the neighboors truck first .

Haha no I sprayed it into a rag then used it that way, LOL.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

go plow;657332 said:


> thats smart, brake cleaner will take the paint off his truck if it gets on it.
> 
> try taking (ooo) steel wool with glass cleaner


No It wont. I thought that too until I saw one of the guys I work with using it to take off old company decals off one of our trucks. Didnt even take off the wax/shine.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

It should be a CARLITE if it's OEM, PPG is a good brand also...Why did u pay extra? oh ok, so it wasnt fully insured?..If it was then if it came with the logo on top from factory they shouldnt have charged you more..Make sure you change the wipers because whatever is on the W/S is now soaked in the rubber blade.


----------



## m2low (Sep 8, 2008)

a good foaming window cleaner and some old newspaper - or if you are really looking to spend money get some clean paper from a U-haul store for packing, unprinter new paper stuff - its VERY absorbant and leaves no streaks!! the BEAST [email protected] way to clean windows in my book.. being the window is new I would use a bit of elbow grease on it too, just to get that thin layer of transport wax off...


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

mikelawtown;658590 said:


> It should be a CARLITE if it's OEM, PPG is a good brand also...Why did u pay extra? oh ok, so it wasnt fully insured?..If it was then if it came with the logo on top from factory they shouldnt have charged you more..Make sure you change the wipers because whatever is on the W/S is now soaked in the rubber blade.


I forgot to look at the brand but it didnt say superduty across the top when I bought the truck used. I paid out of pocet, it was cheaper than my detuctable. it was $359 installed at my house. or i can get the cheaper one for $269 so I just opted for the nicer one. maybe the other one was a PPG, i dunno.


----------



## Grass_n_Trees (Sep 8, 2008)

s.o.s. pads,


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

OK, I just checked and its a Carlite windshield.

I got it clean though, used a foaming cleaner and some newsparer then used some paper towls. its nice and clear now. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

Pour some Coke on it and clean it up also its great for cleaning the wiper blades try it!


----------

